# School Nursing in Dubai



## AbbieJ (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a Paediatric Nurse with nearly 10 years experience hoping to relocate to Dubai from Scotland.
I am interested on School Nursing but finding it difficult to contact Schools and know where to look for advertised jobs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

